# "I Think You Will Love This Music Too"



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

As of April 1 this year, I began blogging on classical music, and my (modest) music collection.

The link is:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.com/

Let me state up front: I am not a music expert, nor am I a trained musician. What I am, however, is a music collector and (in my own mind) a music enthusiast. I have been collecting music for well over 30 years - I own about 200 vinyl records, about an equal number of CDs and countless number of digital tracks that I have acquired during this time. Last time I checked, my music collection has over 7500 tracks spanning 1000 albums - not too shabby. The musical genres that I collect are mainly "classical fare" (from the early baroque to contemporary), jazz, blues and assorted eclectic styles (like musicals, new-age/instrumental, etc.).

As I am based out of Canada - where Canadian content on the radio is de rigueur - even at CBC Radio 2 - you will find a disproportionate amount of music by Canadian performers and composers in my collection. I am not apologetic about this; consider it my contribution to Canadian content on the Internet!

My cunning plan has been to post a regular podcast (typically 60 to 90 minutes) where I allow my followers to "sample" some of my collection. I do this for my own amusement; as I do not have financial ambitions here…

What I would like to do is, from time to time, provide links to my blog, podcast and YouTube channels.

Hopefully, you will find these enjoyable.

I hope to get some feedback and ideas from you here or on my blog


----------



## Keychick (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with you about your comments about the CBC Radio#2.
Its in abit of dissary as of late. The last few years now i would say?
Radio1 is great for daily jornalism but #2 needs a fixing.
We need more Canadaian content.
I will be watching your blog my friend.
Carry on, looking forward to this effort.


----------

